#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  EdgeRouter + Accel-PPP

## Bruno

@*andrecarlim*, @*ab5x2* vamos discutir o projeto aki pra não poluir o fórum

https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMA...pp/td-p/676925 
https://github.com/fgrep/accel-ppp-edgemax

----------


## Bruno

instalei conecto bonitinho mais navegar que é bom nada kkkk

----------


## Bruno

na verdade foi o ospf que não anunciou a interface do pppoe

----------


## Bruno

ta resolvi o BO do ospf agora falta o controle de banda kkkkk

----------


## andrecarlim

Instalou o accel na ER?

----------


## Bruno

@*andrecarlim* sim ta instalado autenticando pelo radius agora so tenho que ver o dicionario dele pra fazer o controle de banda

----------


## andrecarlim

Qual radius você esta usando? E quais attributes?

----------


## Bruno

cara to usando o radius do mksolutions

----------


## andrecarlim

Tenta usar assim, no arquivo accel-ppp.conf:

# na sessão radius
[radius]
dictionary=/usr/share/accel-ppp/radius/dictionary.mikrotik

# na sessão shaper
[shaper]
attr=Mikrotik-Rate-Limit
down-burst-factor=0.1
up-burst-factor=0.5
leaf-qdisc=fq_codel limit 512 flows 1024 quantum 1492 target 4ms interval 8ms noecn
cburst=1534000
r2q=10
quantum=1492
verbose=1

# na sessão pppd-compat
[pppd-compat]
radattr-prefix=/var/run/radattr

P.S.: Lembre de conferir os caminhos, podem ser diferentes nas ERs, e baixe o dicionário:
wget http://raw.githubusercontent.com/ate...onary.mikrotik -O /usr/share/accel-ppp/radius/dictionary.mikrotik

Caso não funcione, desse modo, tenta ver se depois de configurar o dicionário na sessão [radius] ele estará criando os arquivos de conexão com os attributes em /var/run/radattr.ppp, e veja se dentro do arquivo radattr.ppp que corresponde a interface ele recebe os attributes!

----------


## Bruno

mais aki da pra enender http://accel-ppp.org/wiki/doku.php?id=shaperbasic


[shaper]attr-down=atributoattr-up=atributoou apenasattr=1024/1024

----------


## andrecarlim

E aí, algum progresso?

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

@*Bruno*, empacotei a ultima versão do accel-ppp, a mesma que tenho usado nos meus clientes, vou deixar o link abaixo, se puder testar pra mim:

Accel-PPP 1.11-0 Mips

----------


## ronei10

Opa acompanhando

----------


## Snake_jp

ja estao usando? com radius e controle de banda??

----------


## muriloc4

Consegui o Controle de Banda Pela PPP nativo da Edge Router.. usei os parametros:

WISPr-Bandwidth-Max-Up
WISPr-Bandwidth-Max-Down

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno*, empacotei a ultima versão do accel-ppp, a mesma que tenho usado nos meus clientes, vou deixar o link abaixo, se puder testar pra mim:
> 
> Accel-PPP 1.11-0 Mips


instalado e funcionando

----------


## Bruno

não recebo nada os atributos do mksolutions fdm

----------


## Bruno

O Atributo do mikrotik o accel-ppp não reconhece pois não vem no formado down/up
vem mais uma porrada de coisa

----------


## Bruno

teria que instalar um freeradius pra eu ter os atributos corretos

----------


## andrecarlim

Tem IP válido para eu dar uma olhada?

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

@*andrecarlim* tenho sim me add no skype brunoslack

----------


## Bruno

Aguem tem o freeradius instalado pra laboratório pra nos realizar um teste
pois até agora o accel-ppp tem funcionando perfeito porém como meu radius é do mksolutions e ele só tem o atributo do mikrotik o qual o accel-ppp não reconhece.
o atributo tem que vim com os valores DOWN/UP o do mikrotik vem DON/UP/GaramtoaDOWN/GaratinaUP/prioridade/BURST
ai não rola

----------


## Bruno

@*ab5x2* Boas Novas kkkk
esta funcionando aki Edgerouter com accel-ppp com radius controle de banda e tudo mais
Valeu @*andrecarlim* mandou muito bem foi coisa de algumas horas e estava tudo rodando

----------


## andrecarlim

Valeu @*Bruno*, mas penso diferente! Foi um esforço conjunto! Ambos estamos de parabéns pelo implemento!

Fica a dica para o pessoal, duas ou mais cabeças sempre são melhor que uma.

@*ab5x2* sofremos um pouco por caso dos atributos enviados pelo mksolutions, mas no fim deu certo, pequenas mudanças podem ser necessárias para cada implementação.

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ijr

@*Bruno*,

Tenta abrir um ticket no MK-Solutions para eles fazerem essas alterações no software.

Uso MK-Solutions aqui e gostaria de testar a EdgeRouter como PPPoE (apesar dos mikrotik estarem rodando liso)


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno*,
> 
> Tenta abrir um ticket no MK-Solutions para eles fazerem essas alterações no software.
> 
> Uso MK-Solutions aqui e gostaria de testar a EdgeRouter como PPPoE (apesar dos mikrotik estarem rodando liso)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux mobile app



não ha necessidade de mudar nada nos atributos do radius, da forma que o @*andrecarlim* e eu desenvolvemos da pra programar usando qualquer atributo

----------


## ijr

> não ha necessidade de mudar nada nos atributos do radius, da forma que o @*andrecarlim* e eu desenvolvemos da pra programar usando qualquer atributo


e com relação as telas de bloqueio (baseadas em address-list) do Mk-Solutions? Você conseguiu utilizar essa função?

----------


## andrecarlim

> e com relação as telas de bloqueio (baseadas em address-list) do Mk-Solutions? Você conseguiu utilizar essa função?


Estamos trabalhando nisso, mas já tratamos algo e vai bloquear, o galho agora está no desbloqueio automático...

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Depois fazem um video e uma wiki que estará ajudando muitas pessoas

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

Aos que estiver interessado https://github.com/fgrep/accel-ppp-edgemax
aki tem um pacote compilado só configurar conforme sua realidade

----------


## andrecarlim

Acho que usamos este pacote até, nem lembro, mas fizemos funcionar dentro do nosso esquema, cada caso é um caso, tem que estudar e gastar um tempo adaptando...

----------

